# Brooks Flyer or Brooks B17?



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

ibike4fun said:


> Alright, I am narrowing my decision down to either a Brooks B17 classic or a Brooks Flyer. I am thinking the springs on the Flyer could be nice on long rides, but I am wonder if the B-17 will be better because the springiness might get annoying? Unfortunately, I know no one who has used a Brooks and are afraid that they are too hard. I need some feedback. Also are the presoften better or worse in the long run?
> 
> I also bought a synthetic seat for occasions when it is going to be wet.
> 
> Ron


I have both, the B17 on a 72 Raliegh Pro, the Flyer on a steel hardtail I built. The Flyer is nice, I weigh about 175, and I find the boinginess to be minimal. It's there when you need it, not really when you don't. They are hard. You will be less then happy for a good month or two of riding, then, all of a sudden, the clouds part, and you will never ride anything else. Good luck!


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

Alright, I am narrowing my decision down to either a Brooks B17 classic or a Brooks Flyer. I am thinking the springs on the Flyer could be nice on long rides, but I am wonder if the B-17 will be better because the springiness might get annoying? Unfortunately, I know no one who has used a Brooks and are afraid that they are too hard. I need some feedback. Also are the presoften better or worse in the long run?

I also bought a synthetic seat for occasions when it is going to be wet.

Ron


----------



## Buonarroti (Mar 19, 2004)

As MendonCycleSmith said, you must be able to endure the break-in period. Sooner or later, the leather will conform to the shape of your anatomy, and that's when it becomes comfortable. The heavier you are, the sooner it will break in. I have never used a pre-softened Brooks, so I have can't give an opinion.

I was first introduced to Brooks when I toured from London to Jerusalem. In Holland, I couldn't stand the synthetic saddle, so I picked up a new Conquest (Spring coils) at a flea market. I was reluctant at first because I've always heard about Brooks' lengthy (and painful) break-in process, but I took a chance anyway. It's among the best bicycle-related decisions I've ever made. It took about two weeks of 8-hour rides to get to the point where I felt comfortable. I felt no "boing-boing" effect with the coils, and I weigh 135 lbs. Since then, I've used the cro-mo B17 and its titanium version. I actually find the cro-mo rail version more comfy for reasons I'm not sure why. Sure, Brooks saddles weigh more than a grand piano, but I'm into long-distance touring, so comfort is more important than speed.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I have heard the springs don't move at all for lightweight people.
Currently I scopin for a good deal on a swift.


----------

